# WoW: Umfrage: Der buffed-Community-Roman - Aufstieg eines Helden – Teil 2



## xashija (9. Dezember 2009)

Wir möchten Euch mit auf eine Reise nehmen, bei der Ihr in die Rolle eines Helden schlüpft und selbst per Umfrage bestimmt, wie die Geschichte weitergehen soll. Jede Woche präsentieren wir Euch einen weiteren Abschnitt der Geschichte - so entsteht Stück für Stück ein einzigartiges buffed-Community-Abenteuer als Foto-Strecke. 

Im ersten Teil des Abenteuers habt Ihr bereits Bekanntschaft mit Mimir, dem Helden der Geschichte, gemacht. Ihr habt abgestimmt und Euch dazu entschlossen, dass er zukünftig mit einem Zweihänder als Waffe seinen Weg beschreiten wird. Jetzt geht das Abenteuer weiter. Viel Spaß beim Lesen und Mitmachen!


----------



## FloFla (9. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finde er sollte genau zuhören was sein Meister zu sagen hat, damit er soviel wie möglich lernt.

Sollte er nicht gehorchen könnte es ein leichter ansatz sein, immer den leichten und somit auch manchmal den falschen weg zu gehen.
Das ist natürlich kein Verhalten eines guten Paladins!!! 




First 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold-Heart (9. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie erinnert mich der zweite Teil an Karate Kid 1. *grübel*

Als Held aber muss man eigene Entscheidungen treffen können, darum finde ich sollte unser Held falls nötig die Befehle hinterfragen und sich seine eigenen Gedanken machen. Sonst würde er doch ohne Befehle nicht mal aufs Klo gehen können... Er würde sich nicht entwickeln können, wenn er jeden Befehl nicht hinterfragen würde.


----------



## phipush1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Mimir soll schon was lernen, sollte aber nicht so fertig gemacht werden. Also lerne junger Streiter, auf das du deinen Herren bald besiegen kannst!


----------



## julianko (10. Dezember 2009)

Is ja ganz schön knappes Rennen was er denn jez machen soll :-)

bin dafür dass er gehorcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

